
Show HN: Codebattle – game for coders - freetonik
http://battle.hexlet.io/
======
freetonik
Hi all, my team and I develop a platform for in-browser programming lessons in
the real dev environment. It's like Codecademy, but on steroids (real docker
containers, web IDE, root access, etc; more info here
[https://en.hexlet.io/](https://en.hexlet.io/)).

As a side project, we've created a game for coders called Codebattle. Pick a
language, create a game, when opponent joins — you're both given a problem to
solve. You can see each other's code in real time. Whoever solves the problem
first wins. There are also spectators and a chat.

This is still an early beta, any feedback is greatly appreciated. Languages
available at the moment: Clojure, Java, Ruby, Javascript, Python, PHP, Erlang.

